# Engineers Australia Skills Assessment Letter Validity?



## Freezin (Mar 5, 2014)

From: engineersaustralia.org.au/FAQ/2217

"How long is the assessment letter valid for migration purposes?

Whilst the assessment outcome will remain valid indefinitely, our understanding is that DIAC mandates that the assessment notification be no more than 5 years old at the date of migration application. If you require an updated letter of assessment after this time, you must return the ORIGINAL letter to the MSA office together with a completed Admin fee payment form"

I have read other places that the EA letter says that it's valid for 12 months from date of issue. And, that if you need it extended, you must return the original, pay a $105 fee and they will issue you a new one.

Can someone please confirm?

Thanks.


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

Confirmed! what has been said by EA is correct.


----------



## Freezin (Mar 5, 2014)

So, the EA letter will only be valid for 12 months from date of issue?

I can't find anywhere on the EA website where it says that.


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

Freezin said:


> From: engineersaustralia.org.au/FAQ/2217 "How long is the assessment letter valid for migration purposes? Whilst the assessment outcome will remain valid indefinitely, our understanding is that DIAC mandates that the assessment notification be no more than 5 years old at the date of migration application. If you require an updated letter of assessment after this time, you must return the ORIGINAL letter to the MSA office together with a completed Admin fee payment form"


This is what EA says and it's corect


----------



## Freezin (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi,

Sorry to ask you about this again. I'm might be beating a dead horse here:

Did your EA letter say that it was only valid for 12 months?

Thanks.


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

Freezin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to ask you about this again. I'm might be beating a dead horse here:
> 
> ...


There is no expiry date on my EA letter and I believe the format of the letter is standard. but as they said, it should not be more than 5 years old for immigration purpose.


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

Plz some experienced person verify it.


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

I got my letter in 2014 but gonna apply for immigration now. Is it valid? Doubtful as there is validity period mentioned on the letter


----------



## formanite_373 (Aug 24, 2016)

*engineers australia assessment outcome letter*

EA Outcome Verification Website requires Username and password to download letter. Pls tell what username and password is required to download it.

As my migration agent is very rude uncooperative so i want to get rid of them


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

Freezin said:


> From: engineersaustralia.org.au/FAQ/2217
> 
> "How long is the assessment letter valid for migration purposes?
> 
> ...



Hello everyone,

Today I received outcome letter from Engineers Australia that I am Professional Civil Engineer as per ANZCO but they reduced my relevant skilled employment experience of 5yrs(which I have worked in India) as they asked my Form 26AS which I don't have so thi replied them the same hence they considered only work experience(which I worked in Saudi Arabia) where 3rd party evidence is provided even though for 3rd party evidence for work experience in India I provided bank statements where my company name is clearly mentioned along with salary amount but they didn't consider...I don't know what to do now....Also I checked that I can't get Form 26AS before 2yrs from now
As I m claiming for 8yrs experience whereas Engineers Australia awarded only 4yrs due to which I become ineligible for Skilled independent visa 189....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rakeshsoni86 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Today I received outcome letter from Engineers Australia that I am Professional Civil Engineer as per ANZCO but they reduced my relevant skilled employment experience of 5yrs(which I have worked in India) as they asked my Form 26AS which I don't have so thi replied them the same hence they considered only work experience(which I worked in Saudi Arabia) where 3rd party evidence is provided even though for 3rd party evidence for work experience in India I provided bank statements where my company name is clearly mentioned along with salary amount but they didn't consider...I don't know what to do now....Also I checked that I can't get Form 26AS before 2yrs from now
> As I m claiming for 8yrs experience whereas Engineers Australia awarded only 4yrs due to which I become ineligible for Skilled independent visa 189....


When you worked in India, was your income below taxable limit and as such no tax was deducted by the employer?
Did they at least deduct provident fund ?

Cheers


----------

